# Gluing acrylic hinges to 10 gallon tank



## Frostbite (Feb 1, 2012)

I am setting up a 10 gallon aquarium as an exhibit tank for a grand daughter's Middle School Science lab.  I have done this before, but this time I want to put a locking cover on it.  

I was thinking of cutting two pieces of 1/4" acrylic to fit the top of the tank where they would fit flush in the lip around the tank top.  I was thinking of using acrylic hinges and hasps to allow the lids to open and also lock. The aquarium top has a plastic rim around it.  Has anyone successfully glued acrylic parts to this plastic rim?  

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 2, 2012)

I havnt done this myself, but there are many many people here that succesfully use Aquarium/Food grade silicone caulk for this specific application.

An option for the hinges is to just drill holes in your acrylic. Use a bit slightly smaller than the threading on the screw so the screw can bite into the acrylic and it will give you a firm hold. Make sure the holes arent too small though, or you will crack your acrylic.

This is all info I got from watching robc tutorials. Just use the search function and you will find it.


----------



## grayzone (Feb 2, 2012)

yes, i have used acrylic glues with success.  the only problem ive had is with hot glue.   i order all my stuff here > http://www.tapplastics.com/ <    you can find just about anything you need at great prices


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 2, 2012)

I'd prefer to use something like weld-on 16, I *believe* I've used it to bond acrylic to the plastic trim on a glass tank before, but it was so long ago I don't remember exactly what the product was.
http://www.eplastics.com/Plastic/Plexiglass_Glue/WELD-ON-PLASTIC-ADHESIVE-GLUE-IPS16-5OZ


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the information!  I need to get this project right!!!


----------



## jakykong (Feb 3, 2012)

grayzone said:


> yes, i have used acrylic glues with success.  the only problem ive had is with hot glue.   i order all my stuff here > http://www.tapplastics.com/ <    you can find just about anything you need at great prices


Hot glue works great IF AND ONLY IF you sandpaper that part of the acrylic first, in my experience. It doesn't stick well to smooth acrylic, but sometimes it's the easiest material to work with.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 3, 2012)

The bond will be much stronger with the intended acrylic adhesive, but not all ac. adhesives will bond properly with non-acrylic.  If you correspond with companies that provide the adhesive, they can usually tell you what is best adhesive for the materials you're working with.  There are many more options aside from the commonly available stuff.  I find hot glue and aquarium silicone to be problematic as they can be too malleable for areas that shouldn't have margin for error, like tank lids and latches.


----------

